# Mapping drive to remote server - other solutions?



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

I have a server in a different state running Windows Server 2003. I need to map a drive locally to it so that it can sync the items periodically. 

I'm aware that during a Remote Desktop session, the items on the REMOTE server map to your local drives.

I do NOT want to create a VPN (ran into major connectivity problems when invoking the RRAS to do so), but the more I look for other solutions, it seems that VPN is the only way to go?

Is this true or am I missing something?

-eggBrain


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Consider a vpn client capable router instead of using rras at the remote site. you install the vpn client on a workstation with internet access and connect to the router which gives the session a ip in the remote servers ip range. Then connect to the server and sync the data would be my suggestion.


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

Wand3r3r said:


> Consider a vpn client capable router instead of using rras at the remote site. you install the vpn client on a workstation with internet access and connect to the router which gives the session a ip in the remote servers ip range. Then connect to the server and sync the data would be my suggestion.


I love the idea. I'll check to see if the router is vpn client capable.

The remote server is a static IP and judging from what I've seen (I was handed this project with very little information unfortunately) , I doubt if it has an IP range at all?

Also, when adding a network place on a client, I do get a login prompt for the IP address but no credentials work. "The folder does not seem to be valid." is the error message.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

that ip "range" is referred to as the subnet like 192.168.0.0 is a subnet. So if the server is at 192.168.0.10 you can use a x.x.x.y ip for the remote access.

not sure why you would be adding a network place when you are on the lan. were you trying this from off lan? that is usually used to make a shortcut to a web site or ftp server or such.


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

Wand3r3r said:


> that ip "range" is referred to as the subnet like 192.168.0.0 is a subnet. So if the server is at 192.168.0.10 you can use a x.x.x.y ip for the remote access.
> 
> not sure why you would be adding a network place when you are on the lan. were you trying this from off lan? that is usually used to make a shortcut to a web site or ftp server or such.


Yes. I'm off lan. 

Here's the situation (which I think I should have done earlier, my apologies):

There is a Windows 2003 server residing in another state altogether with two NIC cards and two HDDs and USED to be on a lan but was moved to said state. I was able to remote in using CrossLoop with someone at the machine and began to invoke RRAS for VPN without checking the settings. After I finished the process, I lost connectivity.

Working with that same person, come to find out the server couldn't get out on the internet at all. Eventually I was able to clear out all the IP Routes in the IP routing table, disable the RRAS and put the static IP on the NIC attached to the router with his help.

I can RDC into the server all day. I'd like to invoke the RRAS for VPN again but from what I understand, the second NIC that's not attached to the router needs an IP as well. When talking with the ISP, they said there's only one IP assigned to the machine. And on top of that, I don't want to go through the connectivity issue again especially if that's the case

There's a mapped drive (S on the server to a Shared folder on it's D drive. Personally it seems unusual to share something to itself. But I'm guessing when it was on a LAN, they could simply map to the servers S drive without complication.

So this is now my situation. We have to be able to map to the drive remotely. VPN may still be possible. I still have to look into the VPN capable router, if it is, would I then just connect to the server via the router's IP?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Someone mapping a local drive to a drive letter is done by those with no network experience or required for a local app to run [kinda unusual]

I am not getting why you need a mapped drive. You mention in your first post about 'syncing' data.

Is this a server, member server or DC?
Why was it moved with no evident plans of connectivity to where it came from?
Is this just for one wkst session to 'sync' or are you wanting connectivity to your present server/lan?


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

Wand3r3r said:


> Someone mapping a local drive to a drive letter is done by those with no network experience or required for a local app to run [kinda unusual]


He actually mapped a local drive shared folder to a drive letter. But I see what you mean.



Wand3r3r said:


> I am not getting why you need a mapped drive. You mention in your first post about 'syncing' data.


This server used to be on a LAN. The owner of the small business thought he would relocate and brought the server with him to another state. Then things changed and he left it there while he moved back to his home state (which incidentally is mine).

While it was here in this lovely state of ours, it was on a LAN. He had a mapped drive on HIS machine to sync with a folder/drive on the server on a periodical basis. He wants that functionality again with the server now residing in the other lovely state.



Wand3r3r said:


> Is this a server, member server or DC?
> 
> Why was it moved with no evident plans of connectivity to where it came from? Is this just for one wkst session to 'sync' or are you wanting connectivity to your present server/lan?


It's a server running Windows Server 2003/Small Business Server 2003. And poor planning I guess? I was given this after the move.

I want PERSISTENT connectivity to apply this synchronization of data. 

Here's what's happened since my last post as well. I was able to establish a VPN through RRAS via this.

On the client side, my PC, I'm able to connect successfully through the VPN connection.

Now how in the world do I map a drive to this remote server through VPN? I can't see it in any of my network places. I can do this on LAN all day, but RRAS, it's getting on my nerves.


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

Grrr...now RDC won't connect but my client side VPN can.


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

And I can't ping the static IP either. But can still connect via VPN. Odd.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I assume you have the admin password on the remote server?

what happens when connected to the vpn you do a 
\\servername\C$ from your pc?

You should get a logon box. Put in administrator and the password. Do you have access?


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

I do have the admin password on the server but it wasn't working when doing the connection wizard. I was connecting it with \\ipaddress\S$ since the S$ was the shared drive in itself.

Even with the domain prefix of domainprefix\username it wasn't working. 

BUT the Remote Desktop Connection was working with same username/password.

And now the Remote Desktop Connection (RDC) WAS working before I setup the RRAS. But now it's not. Just the VPN connection and I can't see squat, can't setup a network place or nothing.

And I can't even ping the IP now. How is it that I can't ping the IP but I can connect via VPN?

Here's what's happened:

Remote Desktop was working fine
Mapping a drive was prompting for username/password which did not work
I setup RRAS/NAT through custom config on remote server using RDC
VPN client connects
RDC does NOT connect
Mapping a drive still does not work. The folder you entered is not valid error. Doesn't even prompt for login anymore whereas it used to. 

Here's what I need to happen:

Be able to Remote Desktop Connect (RDC) into the remote server in for control AND
Still connect with VPN AND
Gain/have access to the shared files/drive on the remote server

Please help. :sigh:


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

No progress since last post. Same situation.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Are you getting a ip addess in common with the server when you vpn in?
can you browse the server's drive when connected via vpn?


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

It may be 'disconnecting' you from it's 'main' connection so you don't end up with a 'loop' of sorts between it and the VPN connection. Some VPNs will also shut down outside Net access for security reasons while the VPN is in connected.

I've done more of the direct router connections, like Wanderer mentioned, than I have with RRAS in software. It sounds like you've got it under control, but sometimes we can miss the simplest things. The direct hardware method would definitely be the way to go if it was an entire office trying to access the server, instead of just one user/PC.

Why doesn't the SMB owner move the server back here, just to save the ongoing hassle with connectivity issues and overall speed? Unless it's being remotely hosted.


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

You've done more with the direct router connections? I'd like to know what you've done in relation to what I'm trying to do? 

It's hardly under control. I'm disabling RRAS tonight and hopefully will be able to at least remotely connect. I may have to setup WINS to see the drives.


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

Wand3r3r said:


> Are you getting a ip addess in common with the server when you vpn in?
> can you browse the server's drive when connected via vpn?


I do want to browse the server's drive when connected via vpn, but to no avail. I really really need to.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, I cheat.  We have Cisco PIX Firewalls at each of our locations, so all I do is set up a 'point-to-point' VPN between them. The 'cheating' part is that I just open up the subnets to each other, so that any local address can see any remote, and vice versa. Definitely not secure (the option is there, though) but we don't run local DNS yet, and even my computer-saavy users aren't comfortable enough working with 'raw' IP addresses to realize the other networks are even touchable.

So if I map a drive to a remote server's IP (It's 'local' one at that, if I'm on the .1.x subnet, it shows on it's .3.x (for example) subnet) and can see any of it's shared drives as if it was local to me. It's been a long time since I've worked with RRAS, and these days people prefer to use it as a 'gateway' (much like I do with the PIXs, only using software) to access other servers behind it.

I say it's under control because you're aware of the problem and have a grasp of which way you need to go to fix it. I've met some techs that would be clueless on how to proceed.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Are you getting a ip addess in common with the server when you vpn in?


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

Troy_Jollimore said:


> I say it's under control because you're aware of the problem and have a grasp of which way you need to go to fix it. I've met some techs that would be clueless on how to proceed.


Thanks for the vote of confidence. Read my next post please to see what's the latest.


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

Wand3r3r said:


> Are you getting a ip addess in common with the server when you vpn in?


Yes I am. When I VPN in, I really want to access a drive on the server.

(Jollimore - not sure why he didn't just move the server back. Didn't ask).

Here's the latest:

1) Before having my help disable the RRAS on the server, I had him check to see if the machine could get out on the internet and was successful. 

2) I had him disable the RRAS because obviously I couldn't access a drive when I VPN from here with the admin password. 

3) I'm back to being able to Remote Desktop into the server. 

*Would love to be able to setup a VPN through RRAS with the following requirements:

1) Server can still access the internet (been able to do that with this last go round)
2) I can still RDC in after RRAS is enabled. (unable to do this)
3) See a drive once I VPN in. (unsuccessful)*

I'm a step in the right direction with being able to connect using VPN. But now I simply want to see the drives. 

Is it as simple as setting up a WINS? Afraid to do so because I don't want to get back to square one again. My client is getting impatient.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

BTW, what I have as far as protocols I have on the NIC are:
1) TCP/IP
2) File and Printer Sharing
3) Client for Microsoft Networks

Do I need NetBIOS Transfer Protocol added?


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

eggBrain said:


> Yes I am. When I VPN in, I really want to access a drive on the server.
> *Would love to be able to setup a VPN through RRAS with the following requirements:
> 
> 1) Server can still access the internet (been able to do that with this last go round)
> ...


So now I have #1 and #2 as successful. Now I can't map a drive still. I get "Folder not valid" errors although I know the folder is shared. In fact, as stated before, he created a mapped network drive to a shared folder inside the D drive (two HDDs). 

My final question, and I think I'm almost there, is do I need WINS and/or NetBios over TCPIP on both the client and server for this to be complete? Complete meaning: Map a network drive to the remote server?

Also, the permissions are all in.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

It wouldn't hurt to enable NetBIOS first and test, then try WINS (but I think you're going down the wrong path with this option). I've never disabled NetBIOS on my machines to test if they didn't work. But then I don't go through RRAS, either. BTW, you should post up what you did to get #2 on your list working...

Are you trying to map that drive using the server's IP address, or it's Network Name?


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

Troy_Jollimore said:


> It wouldn't hurt to enable NetBIOS first and test, then try WINS (but I think you're going down the wrong path with this option). I've never disabled NetBIOS on my machines to test if they didn't work. But then I don't go through RRAS, either. BTW, you should post up what you did to get #2 on your list working...
> 
> Are you trying to map that drive using the server's IP address, or it's Network Name?


I'll do the NetBIOS tomorrow morning. All I want to do is map the drive. Using the Server's IP and a shared folder and or drive. \\ip.add.ress\Shared_foldername or I do \\ip.add.ress\driveletter$ and it both tells me the folder is invalid. How do I get around this?

As far as getting to do RDC through RRAS. I did this using a custom config on the RRAS. Then after it was running (which at this point, I'm still amazed I was RDC'ing in), I right clicked on NAT/Basic Firewall -> Properties, chose "Basic Firewall" on the NAT/Basic Firewall tab then under Services and Ports, chose Remote Desktop along with the other ones. Here's where the document resides. on how I did it. I just saw the "Remote Desktop" in the graphic and chose it during my next go round.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

So it was like RDP was being blocked by RRAS using a firewall of some sort. Maybe it's doing the same thing for file and print sharing services?


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

Troy_Jollimore said:


> So it was like RDP was being blocked by RRAS using a firewall of some sort. Maybe it's doing the same thing for file and print sharing services?


Not quite sure. I had to find a quickbooks file for the client and upon closing quickbooks, the connection/server froze. I have to have someone reboot it on that side.


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

Finally got somebody to reboot the remote PC and I'm basically back to square one. Here's a few more things I have tested:
1) Pinged the IP, the loopback ip (127.0.0.1) and the gateway IP. All but the IP address of the remote server gets a response.

2) The remote server is connecting to the outside world through TCP/IP. Did a net view of it's resources and all the proper folders are being shown.


What's still not happening:
The ability to see the shared folders and/or drives on the remote server via VPN on TCP/IP.

How in the world do I get to see these? I am UNABLE to map the network drives through various errors (see previous posts).

I'm at the cusp of a solution and it's driving me crazy!

Please help.:sigh:


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

It has to be a firewall or policy thing related to the VPN part of the equation. I wish I could help more, but I've never played with it directly in Server before. My next step would be to research the Heck out of the VPN RRAS function (perhaps configuring as a Terminal Server denies access to local resources, as it's meant as a 'jumping point' to other servers in the network?) and maybe play with firewall settings a bit if that went nowhere.


----------



## cobalttech (Aug 21, 2011)

Not sure if this is relevant or not but I'll help if possible, would FTP be a simpler option? If basic folder access is all you need, making a folder public through FTP, and then mapping it at the other end as an FTP location?

Also with RRAS, I've done it a number of times when enabling it, it seems to go into a loop, no internal access, no external access, whole lot freezes, only way to enable access again is to disable it. 

The way I got around is manually run the RRAS setup, tick ONLY VPN access, and make sure the DHCP is configured to give you an IP address from that network. Also remember from the other end that unless you enable netbios broadcast, you will have to either point your dns across the VPN, or manually add a host entry to map said server name to the ip of the RRAS server.

I may be misreading what you are trying to achieve, just thought I'd put my oar in.


----------



## cobalttech (Aug 21, 2011)

Sorry one other note, make sure both ends aren't on the same subnet, it confuses the hell out of the routing and it'll never route anything anywhere.


----------

